# Primer bulb streaming gas out the center hole in the bulb



## wilfdan (Jan 30, 2021)

MTD Lot/Mod. 319-550-088/J118B Tecumseh electrics start..snow blower..1989 
The primer bulb is streaming gas out of the center hole in the bulb ..
I saw on YouTube a probable cause could be a hole in a gasket behind the primer bulb that causes the leak..Is this the same problem for gas squirting out of the bulb for the MTD...If so ..any instructions how to remove the primer bulb to repair the leak..


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds like you have to replace the bulb. On some you can pry off the retaining ring and replace the bulb, others you replace the whole assembly, they are not expensive.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

sounds like your carburetor is flooding out into the bulb, clean it first


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Wilfdan









Not really sure how the primer bulb could be leaking as all the blowers I've seen the bulb is higher than the carb. All the bulb does is force air into the float bowl and cause gas to rise up into the carbs throat. If your float is bad or the needle sticks open flooding the carb it's possible that gas could back up that much but usually it just flows out the carb throat.

Once you check the carb for problems I'd replace the primer line as it's usually just vacuum hose and once it's saturated with fuel it will start to break down.

.


----------



## wilfdan (Jan 30, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Wilfdan
> View attachment 174543
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wilfdan (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks..
The engine for the mtd snowblower is a Tecumseh HS50-67267H SER8271B..
i’ve looked on the web for the primer bulb & hose..but could not find its replacement for that engine..didn’t find anything for HS50..not even a primer bulb part number..
i found the carb..which I’m thinking to replace than rebuild..it’s not expensive..
I even looked for a Kit which included the carb ..primer bulb with hose ..plug etc..
nothing ..I did find on YouTube how to replace the carb and bulb though..


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

730515A is the bulk part number for the primer line and is a tecumseh pn
395051r is the briggs bulk part number for the fuel line and is what i use or if you can get the tecumseh oem line that works too, i wouldnt use any other line because other lines have a thicker sidewall, cut your line flat blow it dry with air and use some super glue to glue the old line to the new line and fish it through
i threw a cheap ebay carb on my buddys hsk50 the other day and it worked great i will attach a picture of the one i used, as for the bulb itself if it is not







dry rotted i would just leave it alone


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

While you wait for parts try using a bread tie wire and clear the atmospheric vent on the side of your carb (red circle) . Once cleared the primer line should not hold fuel. The green circle is nipple where your primer line will be attached.

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Carb 632107


----------



## wilfdan (Jan 30, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> While you wait for parts try using a bread tie wire and clear the atmospheric vent on the side of your carb (red circle) . Once cleared the primer line should not hold fuel. The green circle is nipple where your primer line will be attached.
> 
> Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Carb 632107


Thanks again..spot on..


----------



## wilfdan (Jan 30, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Wilfdan
> View attachment 174543
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wilfdan (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks ..appreciate your help


----------



## wilfdan (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks..


----------

